# 1099's - did you get yours yet?



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

^^^^^^


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

For those of you who said yes, was it mail or email?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Mail.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Same. Mail.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

Mail.

Terrible terrible terrible gig.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Mail


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

yay!............. I


----------



## kingmartin06 (May 17, 2016)

I received mine by email that was password protected. I just emailed [email protected] and requested a digital copy of my return and had to give them my name, the company(Amazon Flex), last 4 digits of SS, and and the email associated with my amazon flex account in the body of the email. It took me two tries. The 1st response was that they have been mailed, then I replied back and said is there anyway I can receive this electronically and then they attached a password protected copy in the email. They were fast to respond as well.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

Finally got mine today


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

monkeemama17 said:


> Finally got mine today


same, via mail


----------



## tryingmyluck86 (Oct 5, 2016)

Got mine today, as well.


----------



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

Nothing Yet I just emailed them [email protected]


----------



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

just checked the mail today and it came in.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Got mine today too


----------



## wfocustoms (Jul 5, 2016)

Got mine snail mail today


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

SavageSvage said:


> For those of you who said yes, was it mail or email?


Snail mail received 2 day


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Just got mine in the regular mail. Why on earth would they mail them


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Randompanzy said:


> Just got mine in the regular mail. Why on earth would they mail them


Because its a legal requirement!


----------



## cho (Mar 26, 2016)

Any California driver kind enough to share Amazon's address that was stated on the 1099? I've been googling with no luck. Thanks if you would.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

SavageSvage said:


> For those of you who said yes, was it mail or email?


regular mail


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

cho said:


> Any California driver kind enough to share Amazon's address that was stated on the 1099? I've been googling with no luck. Thanks if you would.


Amazon.com Inc.
PO Box 80683
Seattle, WA 98108-0683


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SavageSvage said:


> For those of you who said yes, was it mail or email?


Got mine & it is filled with mistakes !
The form Uber turned into the Government,claims I earned Thousands more than total revenue collected including Uber fees !
I suggest everyone compare against their weekly FIGURES.
I am just to April comparing,and there are Thousands in difference.
Very obvious when you have a few months where I only worked 3 days,but Uber reported thousands !


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Got mine & it is filled with mistakes !
> The form Uber turned into the Government,claims I earned Thousands more than total revenue collected including Uber fees !
> I suggest everyone compare against their weekly FIGURES.
> I am just to April comparing,and there are Thousands in difference.
> Very obvious when you have a few months where I only worked 3 days,but Uber reported thousands !


Wrong forum.... this is for Amazon Flex.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sweatypawz said:


> Wrong forum.... this is for Amazon Flex.


----------



## cho (Mar 26, 2016)

sweatypawz said:


> Amazon.com Inc.
> PO Box 80683
> Seattle, WA 98108-0683


Thank you sweatypawz!


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Got mine & it is filled with mistakes !
> The form Uber turned into the Government,claims I earned Thousands more than total revenue collected including Uber fees !
> I suggest everyone compare against their weekly FIGURES.
> I am just to April comparing,and there are Thousands in difference.
> Very obvious when you have a few months where I only worked 3 days,but Uber reported thousands !


Even though this is the wrong forum...

If you download your Yearly Summary, it lists all the deductions. (Obviously, Uber understates your actual miles driven.)

No need to do the manual.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WMUber said:


> Even though this is the wrong forum...
> 
> If you download your Yearly Summary, it lists all the deductions. (Obviously, Uber understates your actual miles driven.)
> 
> No need to do the manual.


Uber has some months listed as more income than TOTAL collected from all passengers.


----------



## Jimm57 (Oct 17, 2016)

Recieved mine in the mail. Its quite incorrect! How do I get a corrected one?


----------

